# custom fading and vintaging (100% cotton)



## work-ed (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey forum, I have a question for you-

I'm interested in fading 100% cotton colored shirts for a friends band that wants that vintage look. Has anyone had any successful experiences attempting a custom fade or vintage look that they'd like to share?

Also, some research produced a vintage look can be achieved with "enzyme washing". Can anyone shed some light on this process and recommend a product that contains these enzymes?

Below is a process that I tried yesterday and it didn't do as much as I had hoped (in fact no real difference was noticeable with the full 5 washings):

http://www.menshealthsa.co.za/index.php?cat=grooming&art_id=2389

Thanks, any help is appreciated!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

adding rough rocks to the wash will act as a abrasive. Be careful as this can muck up your washer.
I would assume you can modify the ingredients as far as percentages to get a better result. They will not just give out their secret. im sure those are the ingredients just not the exact ration as to what he uses.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

custom fading and vintaging (100% cotton) ???

I know I have left cotton t-shirts sit by a window exposed to the sunlight, and they do fade and look vintage. I week you will start to see fadding.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> know I have left cotton t-shirts sit by a window exposed to the sunlight, and they do fade and look vintage. I week you will start to see fadding.


Yeah I hate that. We have to rotate our samples inour showroom as the sun fades them. ugggg. My Jacksonville Jaguars 1st time playoff shirt is yellow and started out white. Its a collectors item and its yellow


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Fluid said:


> Yeah I hate that. We have to rotate our samples inour showroom as the sun fades them. ugggg. My Jacksonville Jaguars 1st time playoff shirt is yellow and started out white. Its a collectors item and its yellow


just be greatfull you dont display shirts in a store front window. The Bargain bin is always getting weekly new arrivals.  lol

Well, at least you now have a RARE collectors on your hands.


----------



## wellen_dowd (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a very interesting thread, i'd never thought about 'enzyming' t shirts myself but now i think about it would definitely help cut costs and id be able to have a range of distressed tshirts instead of the same one bought from the supplier. Can you really do this to an impressice standard in your washing machine??


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> just be greatfull you dont display shirts in a store front window. The Bargain bin is always getting weekly new arrivals


Actually our showroom has to large windows on either side of the two glass doors. More sun comes in than I would like it 2


----------

